# Emergent Plant ID



## McKinn (Dec 1, 2009)

I am looking to ID the below emergent plant. If forms a dense mat along the edge of the waterways on a Caribbean Island.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That's _Ludwigia palustris_. If you look carefully at the closeup, you can see several flowers...that don't have petals.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

that sure is and these are so clean looking.


----------

